#ubuntu-uos-cloud 2015-11-02
* You're now known as ubuntulog2
<Pici> .
#ubuntu-uos-cloud 2015-11-03
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-cloud to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/cloud/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/03/%23ubuntu-uos-cloud.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-cloud to: Track: Cloud | apt install openstack | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22628/apt-install-openstack/
<wililupy> Can't see the slides...
<wililupy> There we go.
<stokachu> Docs: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/clouddocs/installer/, Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OpenStack/Installer, IRC: #ubuntu-server
<stokachu> Autopilot is free with 10 bare metal and 10 virtual
<stokachu> Plenty for a small private cloud
<jgrimm> Any Questions?
<jgrimm> mmcc #ubuntu-solutions
<stokachu> <- adam stokes
<jgrimm> stokachu #ubuntu-solutions
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-cloud to: Track: Cloud | Demo MAAS 1.9 | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22624/demo-maas-19/
<jgrimm> 15 minutes left in session, if folks want to tee up any questions for Blake
<jgrimm> thanks blake_r!
<blake_r> jgrimm: np
<jgrimm> session is over, but if you have further questions about maas 1.9 or maas in general talke to blake_r
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-cloud to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/cloud/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/03/%23ubuntu-uos-cloud.html
#ubuntu-uos-cloud 2015-11-04
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-cloud to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/cloud/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/04/%23ubuntu-uos-cloud.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-cloud to: Track: Cloud | Getting Started with Juju | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22577/getting-started-with-juju/
<Merlijn_S> Has the session started yet? The video isn't visible..
<mbruzek> Merlijn_S: I don't see it either
<open_komputes> somebody please call jcastro
<mbruzek> Jorge is working on it I am told
<mbruzek> Please stand by
<open_komputes> - \o\
<open_komputes> - /o/
<open_komputes> everybody say yea-o
<mbruzek> Video has changed for me.  Do you see Starting soon.... ?
<Merlijn_S> Jep, thx!
<open_komputes> woohoo -  \o/
<jcastro> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcWFozuIDm8dkpreL6Q0nZIpRns7eYZqOWJw5yHP1DNBIFZpg?hl=en&authuser=0
<jcastro> if you wanna hang out
<komputes> echo (echo)
<open_komputes> nm, two tabs
<open_komputes> ouch
<mbruzek> sorry about the technical difficulties
<mbruzek> Please join the hangout if you want
<RaphSoeiro> Google logo blocking the top left, can you bring your terminal down a bit?
<mbruzek> https://jujucharms.com/docs/stable/getting-started
<tulkastaldo> hello, or something
<mbruzek> Hello and welcome
<mbruzek> Please preface the question with QUESTION:
<mbruzek> If you have any questions
<open_komputes> QUESTION: what did you need to configure before 'juju bootstrap' on your machine
<open_komputes> (specifically to config AWS)
<mbruzek> open_komputes: you need to install juju and configure it with your AWS credentials
<mbruzek> https://jujucharms.com/docs/stable/getting-started
<mbruzek> aws link: https://jujucharms.com/docs/stable/config-aws
<mbruzek> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:juju/stable
<mbruzek> http://developer.juju.solutions/
<mbruzek> Please sign up here if you are developing charms.
<mbruzek> This is our program
<mbruzek> That Jorge spoke about just minutes ago
<mbruzek> https://jujucharms.com/
<mbruzek> https://jujucharms.com/store
<mbruzek> Juju charm store link to wordpress : https://jujucharms.com/q/wordpress
<mbruzek> Please let me know if you have any questions
<mbruzek> if we are going too fast
<mbruzek> or if we move through something and you have questions
<mbruzek> http://54.80.48.142/
<mbruzek> blog is live
<open_komputes> QUESTION: how do you automate scaling up wordpress or maria-db  when met with peak traffic
<mbruzek> http://54.144.117.184/
<mbruzek> Blog through HA proxy
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-cloud to: Track: Cloud | Writing your own Juju Charms | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22583/writing-your-own-juju-charms/
<cory_fu> https://jujucharms.com/docs/stable/authors-charm-building
<cory_fu> http://interfaces.juju.solutions/
<cory_fu> https://github.com/johnsca/juju-relation-mysql
<cory_fu> https://github.com/johnsca/apache-php
<cory_fu> https://pythonhosted.org/charms.reactive/
<mbruzek> cory_fu: reminder you need to have JUJU_REPOSITORY set to build the charm in the right directory
<mbruzek> Not having JUJU_REPOSITORY environment variable set has tripped me up a few times
<mbruzek> http://interfaces.juju.solutions/
<lazypower> !QUESTION  the build process is an add only process right? if i rebuild and i've removed a file, an interface, etc., does it reflect this in the built charm?
<mbruzek> This page shows the intefaces and layers
<mbruzek> http://interfaces.juju.solutions/layer/apache-php/
<mbruzek> This is the Apache php layer
<mbruzek> You can see it is on version 1
<Icey> lazypower can you not just rm -r $TARGET_CHARM and then rebuild?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-cloud to: Track: Cloud | Benchmarking Clouds  | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22582/benchmarking-clouds/
<kjackal> Looks great, could we talk about "benchmarking coverage"?
<kjackal> How many charms do we have with benchmarks?
<jcastro> good question, I'll bring it up
<mbruzek> http://blog.cloud-benchmarks.org/
<kjackal> It would be great to have great visualizations on the benchmarks results. Eg graphs stack  diagrams
<aisrael> kjackal: That's a great idea. We'll have something to that effect coming soon!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-cloud to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/cloud/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/04/%23ubuntu-uos-cloud.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-cloud to: Track: Cloud | Using container technologies with Juju  | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22581/using-container-technologies-with-juju/
<mbruzek> ARe there any questions?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-cloud to: Track: Cloud | Deploying your own Big Data Stack | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22580/deploying-your-own-big-data-stack/
<cory_fu> https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/10ZfjFECmN1MKLOxtcp_9abHbJQNbZwyfAfQWCJeRfxc/edit#slide=id.gbc959c588_1_144
<cory_fu> Sorry, first slide link: https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/10ZfjFECmN1MKLOxtcp_9abHbJQNbZwyfAfQWCJeRfxc/edit#slide=id.p
<Merlijn_S> would this vendor thing make it possible to choose if you want to deploy vanilla hadoop or cdh5 ?
<cory_fu> That's the idea, yes
<cory_fu> To make it easy for a vendor to tweak the charm to their specific dir, port, user, etc configuration
<Merlijn_S> Great! I'll look into that, I currently have a fork of the hadoop charms to deploy cdh5
<lazypower> !QUESTION As a fellow charmer, and the iPy Notebook bundle... if i stuff all this log data in logstash can i get at it with iPyNotebook + hadoop?
<udsbotu> lazypower: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lazypower> Ah, ok. so we need to push the data over HDFS to the big data units
<lazypower> ok, that doesn't seem unreasonable
<lazypower> also, sorry if called out - just curious what i can do with it today
<admcleod-> lazypower: apparently elasticsearch has native hadoop and spark support
<lazypower> admcleod- i was reading about that
<lazypower> and for those that would rather, it appears you can even hook up kafka with an ES river to directly event ingest from ES
<lazypower> *ingest events
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-cloud to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/cloud/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/04/%23ubuntu-uos-cloud.html
#ubuntu-uos-cloud 2015-11-05
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-cloud to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/cloud/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/05/%23ubuntu-uos-cloud.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-cloud to: Track: Cloud | An Introduction to LXD: The Container Hypervisor | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22625/an-introduction-to-lxd-the-container-hypervisor/
<ara> QUESTION: do you think "lxc" as the name for the CLI tool is a bit confusing? What is the rational of that? (as it can be confused with LXC)
<jgrimm> ara, ACK. I have your question tee'd up.
<dweaver> can you set resource limits such as CPU,RAM,DIsk,Bandwidth on a per container basis from the API and from the lxc CLI?
<derEremit> QUESTION: will it be possible to "push" from local without having lxd exposed. As i understand pushin to a remote basically pull from the local lxd
<jgrimm> dweaver, derEmerit: ACK. I've captured your questions for Stephane.
<ara> brb
<dweaver> QUESTION: How does lxd order networks when containers have multiple physical networks?
<jgrimm> dweaver, ACK. Captured.
<frantou> QUESTION: Can we study/reproduce the Ubuntu images published on images.linuxcontainers.org?  Is there a public method to build them from stock Ubuntu releases?
<jgrimm> frantou, ACK.
<ara> re
<bt909> QUESTION: is there an idea to work on a connection to the libvirt ecosystem, or  will lxd exist pure in parallel and more tight to openstack? libvirt can some things lxd does i think
<jgrimm> bt909, ack
<derEremit> QUESTION: Followup! how would I currently push a locally developed image when I'm behind a firewall
<ara> stgraber, jgrimm: thanks a lot to both, great session
<bt909> great session, great work at all
<stgraber> thanks!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-cloud to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/cloud/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/05/%23ubuntu-uos-cloud.html
<frantou> Thank you!  Has this session been recorded?
<jgrimm> Thanks you everyone.
<jgrimm> frantou, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_vRmItDOR
<stgraber> going to take a bit for youtube to publish it though
<frantou> jgrimm: Great, thanks!
<jgrimm> stgraber, i'm watching it now
<stgraber> your link is missing a character I think :)
<stgraber> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_vRmItDORo
<jgrimm> stgraber, oops. thanks!
<stgraber> oops, just noticed I forgot to unfocus my laptop towards the end, so people can hear us but not see us :)
<stgraber> oh well, they get to look at my last slide a lot more then :)
<frantou> That's OK, we focused on what you said.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-cloud to: Track: Cloud | Juju Office Hours | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22578/juju-office-hours/
<marcoceppi_> o/
<cory_fu> http://interfaces.juju.solutions/
<lazypower> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/10/29/now-youre-charming-with-layers/ - if you missed the talks earlier this week covering layers. here's an excellent blog from cory_fu over the topic
<cory_fu> Walkthrough: https://jujucharms.com/docs/devel/authors-charm-building
<jcastro> marcoceppi_: can you cover 1.25?
<marcoceppi_> jcastro: yes
<kwmonroe> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0ByzcfkBiyc7aZmNkX0kxRG5rX1k&usp=drive_web
<kwmonroe> design for java ^^
<cory_fu> http://bigdata.juju.solutions/2015-10-29-now-youre-charming-with-layers/
<cory_fu> One thing I'd like to clarify about interface layers is they should *only* cover the communication protocol that happens over the relation.  They shouldn't contain any "behavior" implementation, as that should be handled by the charms on either side of the relation
<dweaver> marcoceppi_, where were all the benchmarking charms you used in the demo, e.g. siege, collector?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-cloud to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/cloud/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/05/%23ubuntu-uos-cloud.html
<mcphail> Just watched the video of the LXD UOS talk. For a desktop user, like me, is this technology capable of replacing a VM (i.e. can I run X11 desktop apps with hardware acceleration)?
<mcphail> (I'm waiting for a solution to containerise my development setup, my games setup, my alternative distros, etc...)
